# Do people actually buy Lamere ebikes



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I really want a full suspension fat ebike! Itt seems like Lamere is the only company building one available in the USA... BUT they want $9k. I paid less than that for my carbon Levo with a 700wh battery.



Do people actually buy Lamere ebikes for such crazy prices?


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

kntr said:


> Do people actually buy Lamere ebikes for such crazy prices?


LeMere advertises itself as highly customizable carbon ($$$) frames at the lightest weight possible ($$$), so what is left out is the cheap option of the pick 2/3. They are niche, even going as far as saying so on their website. Specialized is a large and very well known company that has a crap ton of options for all levels of interest and so can put together a higher end offering at a more reasonable pricepoint.

I'm not sure why you're so surprised by the hefty price tag.


----------



## shreddr (Oct 10, 2009)

LaMere is a good dude, he is speccing his frames from overseas and then building them up here. If you are smart and resourceful you can do the same thing for a lot less.

My $3500 homegrown


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Back to my main question...

Does anyone buy Lamere bikes? Please post some pics if you do.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

kntr said:


> I really want a full suspension fat ebike! Itt seems like Lamere is the only company building one available in the USA... BUT they want $9k. I paid less than that for my carbon Levo with a 700wh battery.
> Do people actually buy Lamere ebikes for such crazy prices?


Paying more then $2000usd for an ebike is crazy!
@ $9K that is absolutely BONKERS!!!! Man I could build myself a few nice ebikes with that kinda money. Plug & Play kits on a store bought bike. And a great battery from a reputable supplier like EM3EV.com. or EBIKES.CA or LUNA CYCLE, OSN Power, Unit Pack Power......



> If you are smart and resourceful you can do the same thing for a lot less.


Of course anyone can put together a great ebike, but @ $9K you could have two really great ebikes. Purchasing brand name bicycles like Rocky Mountain, Specialized then building from there. But some people just prefer buying over priced items. I like some of the kits em3 has, geared mac with a sinewave and a good motor. Depends on what the consumer wants, mid drive or dd hub or geared hub.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure your bikes are not quite on par with the high end ebikes that the OP is considering, which is why you can get away with spending less.

A high end non ebike costs a lot, adding a motor typically increases the price by $1000-1500.



matt4x4 said:


> Paying more then $2000usd for an ebike is crazy!
> @ $9K that is absolutely BONKERS!!!! Man I could build myself a few nice ebikes with that kinda money. Plug & Play kits on a store bought bike. And a great battery from a reputable supplier like EM3EV.com. or EBIKES.CA or LUNA CYCLE, OSN Power, Unit Pack Power......
> 
> Of course anyone can put together a great ebike, but @ $9K you could have two really great ebikes. Purchasing brand name bicycles like Rocky Mountain, Specialized then building from there. But some people just prefer buying over priced items. I like some of the kits em3 has, geared mac with a sinewave and a good motor. Depends on what the consumer wants, mid drive or dd hub or geared hub.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Haibike has fat ebikes.

Also, hollar at Devin with Lenzsport, he might build you an electric Fatillac.



kntr said:


> I really want a full suspension fat ebike! Itt seems like Lamere is the only company building one available in the USA... BUT they want $9k. I paid less than that for my carbon Levo with a 700wh battery.
> 
> Do people actually buy Lamere ebikes for such crazy prices?


----------

